# Old wooden boats go to edge too



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

dont want to reel up many more fish from 250 ft deep, think ill stay at the 20 OR SO mile out 100 foot deep water


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Water looks beautiful but Ive never been in a hundred feet of water at twenty five miles out.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

Timber holes about 96 feet, another spot i wont mention we go to about 20 or so miles its about 100 feet also


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

This picture was tennco rig, left edge after porpoises quit taking released fish and started taking fish and rigs


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

Water was sure blue and clear, had a couple large sharks around boat at tennco rig also, grass was every where,BOB GOT A NICE AMBERJACK ON IST DROP WITH JIG, LONG GOT THIS ENDANGERED RED SNAPPER, AND WE DIDNT DROP ANY MORE BAIT FOR SNAPPERS.LEFT FOR FAVORITE 20 MILE OUT SPOT


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a spot thats about 20 miles and its 120' of water.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

when was this, that water looks great!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

aBOUT 2 WEEKS AGO, WAS FLAT TILL ABOUT 5 IN AFTERNOON, WAS A LOT OF GRASS, TRIED TO TROLL BUT GOT HUNG UP TOO MUCH, HAD A LOT OF MINGO,S, WAS A LOT OF CHARTER BOATS OUT THERE FROM DESTIN AND ORANGE BEAC we had 150 qt chest full mingo,s pogies, triggers, a 4 ft amberjack, one cobia, had 3 cobia came right up to boat, made up for the 60 lb one bob hooked and i gafted only to have him rip off gaft and sink before i could re gaft him


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

about 2 to 3 weeks ago


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I got ya, when I think twenty miles "out" I think twenty miles from land, not twenty miles from the pass. So yes I could see where you can twenty miles from the pass and be in shallow water.


----------

